# Maradi, Egypt



## jrivard (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm currently visiting Maadi and have some general questions. I'd like o know where to buy good quality towels and linens that I can take back to Canada for gifts at a relatively good price.
Also looking for information for my daughter who is pregnant. Any hospital OB/GYN suggestions????


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

There is an Egypt Forum where you should get answers


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

You will probably be able to buy better and cheaper linen back home, even Egyptian cotton,


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

as salaam hospital in maadi is okay.

al nada is the main private maternity hospital.

there are a bunch of others.

may i suggest going back to canada?


----------



## jrivard (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you for your quick response. I believe after everything that has happened in the past week, I do believe she will most likely return to Canada to have the baby.


----------

